# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  ZXHN H168N port forwarding

## bzzt

Προσπαθώ να ενεργοποιήσω το port forwarding με τον τρόπο που φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν φαίνεται να καταφέρνω τίποτα. Το firewall το έχω απενεργοποιήσει. Το upnp δουλεύει μια χαρά και ανοίγει τα ports που πρέπει. Έχει καταφέρει κανείς/καμία να ανοίξει επιτυχώς θύρες με το συγκεκριμένο router και αν ναι πως;

----------


## dkmaster

Τυχαία έχω ανοίξει στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ τις ίδιες πόρτες με εσένα και συγκεκριμένα στο transmission χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## nm96027

Και εγώ έχω ανοίξει ports στο ZTE, που δεν είναι το καλύτερο ρουτερ στον κόσμο btw και είναι οκ.

Είσαι σίγουρος πως στο WAN Connection έχεις βάλεις το σωστό πεδίο;

----------


## bzzt

To HSIv είναι το σωστό αλλά, έχω δοκιμάσει και με τα δύο. 

Τα WAN Host Start IP Address, WAN Host End IP Address μένουν κενά προφανώς. 

Όταν ανοίγω τις θύρες μέσω udp πάλι δε συνδέεται αλλά η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι κάνει timeout και όχι not found. Επίσης το http://www.yougetsignal.com λέει ότι είναι ανοιχτές άρα μάλλον κάτι θα πρέπει να τρέχει εσωτερικά. Μπορεί να φταίει ότι το RassPi άλλαξε ip??

----------


## Viper

Προσπαθω και εγω να ανοιξω αυτες τις πορτες (steam).

Στο http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ μου τις δειχνει ολες κλειστες. Με το προγραμμα Open Port Check Tool μου τις δειχνει ανοιχτες.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω τρομερο lag σε ενα συγκεκριμενο παιχνιδι (online FM 2014). Οταν συνδεθω σε server, εχω lag. Οταν κανω εγω τον server, οι φιλοι δεν μπορουν καν να συνδεθουν.

Στο Wan connection βαζω 192.168.2.3 (ipv4). Και με static ip και στο automatic, το προβλημα παραμενει.

Καθε βοηθεια / προταση, ειναι καλοδεχουμενη :One thumb up: 

ΥΓ: WAN Host Start IP Address και WAN Host End IP Address τα εχω αφησει κενα. Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να βαλω κατι.

----------


## ThorLite

Εμένα μου άνοιξε τις πόρτες που ήθελα όταν τσέκαρα το Enable MAC Mapping και έβαλα την MAC adress του PC μου.

----------


## georgegir

Καμιά άλλη πρόταση παιδιά; Δεν ανοίγει με τίποτα!!!!

----------


## iliteo

Δεν βλέπω που είναι το πρόβλημα.
Πρώτα βρίσκουμε την εσωτερική μας IP με πχ. ipconfig στο command promt. Έστω ότι είναι η 192.168.2.2
Πάμε Application-Port Forwarding, τσεκάρουμε Enable, βάζουμε στο Name ένα οποιοδήποτε όνομα της εφαρμογής.
Στο Protocol επιλέγουμε TCP ή UDP, ανάλογα την εφαρμογή πχ. UDP.
WAN Host Start IP Address και WAN Host End IP Address τα αφήνουμε κενά (εκτός και αν θέλουμε να συνδεθεί σε μας, ΜΟΝΟ μια εξωτερική IP).
Στο WAN Connection αν έχουμε VDSL βάζουμε HSlv, - αν συνδεόμαστε ακόμα με ADSL (όπως εγώ!) επιλέγουμε το HSla.
Στο WAN Start Port και WAN End Port βάζουμε τα ports της εφαρμογής πχ. 21000 και στα δύο.
Αν είναι range, ανάλογα.
Το Enable MAC Mapping - uncheck.
Στο LAN Host IP Address βάζουμε την εσωτερική IP μας: 192.168.2.2
Στο LAN Host Start Port βάζουμε ότι και στο WAN Start Port δηλ. 21000
Στο LAN Host End Port βάζουμε ότι και στο WAN End Port δηλ. 21000
και τέλος πατάμε το Add!
Ένα αξιόπιστο site για να δούμε τις ανοιχτές πόρτες είναι το https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
και προσοχή: κανένα remote site δεν μας δείχνει τις UDP!

ΥΓ. Το Firewall Level καλό είναι να είναι στο Middle (Default).

----------


## Lewis

τον router αυτον τον έχω πλάτη-πλάτη με έναν άλλον ethernet router.
μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να στείλω τα πάντα όλα στον μέσα router?
εννοώ, το ΖΤΕ να λειτουργεί απλά σαν μόντεμ..
όλα τα περαιτέρω forwardings να τα κάνει ο μέσα router που έχω..

----------


## green_arrow_91

Paidia exw ZTE ZXHN H168N ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ UDP PROTOCOL και δεν μ αφηνει..θελω να παιξω προ 15 και δεν με αφηνει γιατι η εταιρεια υποστηριζει μονο udp τι να κανω??ξερετε??

----------


## pavlos13

thnx  για τις αναλυτικότατες οδηγίες! Δούλεψε αμέσως.  :One thumb up:

----------

